# Niño bien - el de las niñas bien



## fenixpollo

There is a commercial running on Spanish-language TV in the US that advertises a feminine hygiene product with the tagline “el de las niñas bien.”

I’m confused because the WR dictionary gives “rich kid” as the translation of niño bien, and I don’t think “the one that the rich kids use” is a particularly attractive or catchy product slogan.
Can someone enlighten me as to the usage of the phrase in this context?


----------



## elprofe

I don't get it either


----------



## Circunflejo

Si no es el significado del diccionario de WR, quizá lo estén usando con el significado de buenas, perfectas, que sirven de ejemplo a las/los demás..., pero es un uso extraño. Habría que ver el anuncio en cuestión para tenerlo más claro.


----------



## fenixpollo

Me imagino que el lema ha creado confusión porque en sus nuevos anuncios y en su sitio de internet, han cambiado el lema a "el de las niñas que nos cuidamos bien."  Lagicam

Pero en sus anuncios viejos, todavía se ve el viejo lema.




Lagicam TV Commercial, 'Daniela'


----------



## Circunflejo

fenixpollo said:


> han cambiado el lema a "el de las niñas que nos cuidamos bien."


En la línea de lo que me imaginaba, pero, como dije, era un uso extraño.


----------



## elprofe

Han hecho bien en cambiarlo 

Circunflejo iba por buen camino. Yo lo interpreto como "_El de las niñas que hacen las cosas bien_". Pero vamos, horrible elección de slogan para un público de habla hispana, al menos en España.


----------



## Ummawar

"Niñas bien" es un concepto complejo, al menos en México. Son chicas que provienen de estratos sociales y económicos altos, que son "hijas de familia" es decir, poseen y respetan ciertos valores familiares tradicionales (o simulan muy bien respetarlos) sin ser mojigatas. Reciben educación formal,  tienen modales,  no andan  sueltas por la vida, (es decir no son libertinas, ni promiscuas, "ni se mandan solas") y se divierten como jóvenes sanas (o eso aparentan, porque son discretas).
 Por ejemplo, una drogadicta en el sentido amplio de la palabra (que le entra a todo), por más que tenga los anteriores atributos, jamás será considerada una niña bien.
Las niñas bien se juntan con otras niñas bien y aunque pueden contemporizar con otra gente que no sea "bien"  no la considerarán parte de su círculo.

Pudiera agregar muchas mås características... tal vez algún connacional mexicano pueda ayudarme.

Ser "bien" en este caso se convierte en un adjetivo. Con o sin autorización de las Academias de la Lengua.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Con ummawar. Niñas bien en el contexto dado más que "niñas pijas" se acerca más al sentido de "niñas buenas" (las buenas niñas, las que se (com)portan bien), al tiempo que juega con el doble sentido de las niñas (que están, se encuentran) bien (las niñas sanas, las que se cuidan) -todo esto para apoyar un producto de higiene femenina que pretende indicar con la campaña que su uso no está relacionado con prácticas sexuales y que quienes lo usan no lo necesitan por practicar sexo. Como dicho, muy cogido por los pelos y encima el concepto de niña bien no está tan bien como pretende dar a entender el anuncio, con lo que la campaña -como demuestra el cambio-, aunque interesante, no acaba de funcionar.


----------



## elroy

“classy girls”?


----------



## LVRBC

"uptown girls" (But really it's well-brought-up girls: las que huelen a jabón y nada más, llegan a casa temprano, y nunca comen en la calle - ¡olvídate de fumar!  Malas memorias de mi juventud.)


----------



## Richard Dick

fenixpollo said:


> There is a commercial running on Spanish-language TV in the US that advertises a feminine hygiene product with the tagline “el de las niñas bien.”
> 
> I’m confused because the WR dictionary gives “rich kid” as the translation of niño bien, and I don’t think “the one that the rich kids use” is a particularly attractive or catchy product slogan.
> Can someone enlighten me as to the usage of the phrase in this context?


Quiere decir "las que se portan bien", lo contrario en inglés sería: girls have gone bad.
*En general... Good girls.


----------



## gato radioso

En general, significa ser respetable: ya sea por tener una buena reputación en la ciudad -si vives discretamente y eres casi un desconocido para todos el concepto pierde fuerza- o ser de clase económica alta de varias generaciones, no sería el caso si eres un nuevo rico.
También se dice _familia bien_.


----------



## Richard Dick

elroy said:


> “classy girls”?


No.


----------



## gengo

fenixpollo said:


> There is a commercial running on Spanish-language TV in the US that advertises a feminine hygiene product with the tagline “el de las niñas bien."



Given all the above replies, my own attempt at copywriting would be "Used in all the best households."

That sounds a bit pretentious, but I suspect that the Spanish does, too.


----------



## gato radioso

gengo said:


> Given all the above replies, my own attempt at copywriting would be "Used in all the best households."
> 
> That sounds a bit pretentious, but I suspect that the Spanish does, too.


Yes, it´s a bit pretentious but that effect is somehow softened because this is a colloquial expression, sometimes jocular or even ironic.


----------



## Richard Dick

Niño/niña bien, en el contexto de puritano/a, inocente y de muy buena familia (clase media a alta). Pero el anuncio no es el caso.



Yo digo que se refiere a las que se cuidan y no andan enfermandose vía sexo sin protección.

*Todavía son "niñas bien" y no de la calle.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

En Argentina, cuando se quería ironizar el aspecto clasista, incluso se solía pronunciar afrancesado /'bjɛ̃/.
Y ciertamente se lo puede usar como adjetivo, y en un sentido no peyorativo. 

_Conocí a Juan ayer. Me pareció un tipo "bien"._

Y también (siempre en un registro más bien bajo), existe "mal" com adjetivo para indicar a alguien sibilino, resentido, malintencionado, etc.

_¿Otra vez andás regando mentiras, gordo "mal"? _


----------



## Rocko!

Ummawar said:


> "Niñas bien" es un concepto complejo, al menos en México. Son chicas que provienen de estratos sociales y económicos altos, que son "hijas de familia" es decir, poseen y respetan ciertos valores familiares tradicionales (o simulan muy bien respetarlos) sin ser mojigatas. Reciben educación formal,  tienen modales,  no andan  sueltas por la vida, (es decir no son libertinas, ni promiscuas, "ni se mandan solas") y se divierten como jóvenes sanas (o eso aparentan, porque son discretas).
> Por ejemplo, una drogadicta en el sentido amplio de la palabra (que le entra a todo), por más que tenga los anteriores atributos, jamás será considerada una niña bien.
> Las niñas bien se juntan con otras niñas bien y aunque pueden contemporizar con otra gente que no sea "bien"  no la considerarán parte de su círculo.


A mí me parece perfecta tu explicación del concepto, en lo que respecta a México. Solamente faltó mencionar que la expresión NO es peyorativa en esencia, aunque lo puede ser en ciertos contextos, es decir, a los niños bien les encanta ser considerados niños bien, porque ellos se sienten parte de la gente bien, y en ese sentido la frase del diccionario de WR está reflejando un uso minoritario, ya que el uso mayoritario es positivo como en el comercial del medicamento. Pero, por otra parte las expresiones "niño bien", "niña bien" y "gente bien" son completamente clasistas, ya que es innegable que hacen referencia a una clase de personas que excluyen a otras ("fulano no es gente bien") para diferenciarse socialmente. En mi opinión, el uso de la expresión en el comercial de televisión no fue un error de mercadotecnia; al contrario, pienso que fue una estrategia de mercadotecnia del tipo "asociamos el consumo de nuestra marca con la gente de gran poder adquisitivo, luego hacemos como que nos dimos cuenta de nuestro error y abandonamos el slogan", pero la "gente bien" ya siente que ese es un producto para ellos (y lo será por el precio que no tendrá más justificación que "por la marca").

El concepto es antiguo y existe en todos los países de habla hispana. En México, una señora llamada Guadalupe Loaeza es la que más ha "cultivado" el concepto por medio de sus libros y a través de sus apariciones en programas de televisión (yo la recuerdo de cuando salía en las mañanas en Televisa a conversar sobre su estilo de vida méxico-afrancesado-vecina-de-Polanco).

Hoy, di una revisadita al tema, para ver muy rapidito cómo es en diferentes países americanos, descubriendo que en todos la idea es la misma: personas de buena cuna (no es indispensable, pero es importantísimo, y parecido al concepto milenario de "bien nacido"), ser blanco (tampoco es indispensable, pero en algunos países adquiere más peso que en otros), tener modales, comportamientos y gustos refinados, un tipo de moral, dinero y estilo (y en las ciudades muy pequeñas o pueblos, tendrías que ser religioso de los que asisten a misa los domingos).

No puedo poner más porque el foro no es una enciclopedia, pero, por ejemplo, la argentina Eva Perón conocía muy bien este sector de la sociedad (no conozco a fondo la historia de esta mujer) y dio pistas:


> Yo he oído muchas veces en boca de “gente bien”, *como ellos suelen llamarse a sí mismos*, cosas como estas...



Por último, "ser gente bien", "niño bien" y "niña bien" no tiene en principio nada de malo. Las clases existen y saberse alguien parte de una, es primero un privilegio, es después un descubrimiento y, por último, es algo muy bueno o muy malo, dependiendo de cómo lo manejen las personas. La gente bien que tiene muchas virtudes es maravillosa, mientras que la gente bien que tiene muchos vicios y defectos es... impresentable.


----------



## franzjekill

En mi entorno una niña o niño bien nada tiene que ver con el ser o aparentar ser puritano, sino con una clase socioeconómica determinada. No se asocia, en mi medio, clase socioeconómica con comportamiento sexual. Que la publicidad de productos suntuarios, como un auto alemán de alta gama o un whisky de malta de cien libras, vaya dirigida a la clase más pudiente es entendible, razonable, son los que los pueden pagar, pero ni siquiera tratándose de ese tipo de productos recuerdo ejemplos en los que se haya hecho llegar el mensaje de "esto va dirigido a gente rica" de una forma tan explícita y burda. Y en este caso se trata de productos de higiene íntima... Solo puedo pensar que lo han hecho a propósito, teniendo claro desde un principio que procederían a cambiarlo después, para que se hablara del tema, para que se levantara polvareda, controversia y aumentar así la recordación de marca. Si ese no es el caso y yo fuera el dueño de la marca, pediría que echaran a la calle a todo el equipo de publicidad.


----------



## Richard Dick

fenixpollo said:


> Me imagino que el lema ha creado confusión porque en sus nuevos anuncios y en su sitio de internet, han cambiado el lema a "el de las niñas que nos cuidamos bien."  Lagicam
> 
> Pero en sus anuncios viejos, todavía se ve el viejo lema.
> View attachment 62298
> Lagicam TV Commercial, 'Daniela'


En México todavía se ve el anuncio con el lema: "el de las niñas bien". El otro lema no cuadra para un comercial.

En una página de internet sí pueden poner "el de las niñas que nos cuidamos bien".


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

No soy experto en cultura mejicana, pero trasladándolo a mi experiencia, supongo que hace unos años los productos ginecológicos para niñas jóvenes serían un tema incómodo y todavía rodeado de reserva social. 
De modo que tiene sentido que se usara "para niñas bien", como para instalar una percepción en sentido contrario.

Hoy, como hay menos reservas y tabúes, y somos más vigilantes con la corrección política y más abiertos para hablar e temas sexuales, ese "empuje en sentido contrario" es menos necesario, y sólo resalta el aspecto exclusivo y clasista de decir "niñas bien", lo cual lo vuelve más bien indadecuado para una publicidad moderna.


----------



## S.V.

Richard Dick said:


> girl gone bad.
> Good girl


Algunos ejemplos por ahí ("soy niña bien" site:twitter.com).

_—¿Cogemos? —No, s__oy niña bien._​"Wanna fuck?" "Sorry, I'm a nice Christian girl."​​_Como todos saben, soy niña bien y no tomo. Pero me dije "se va a acabar el mundo y yo aquí ni enterada". Así que tomé un poco de vino_ [...]​As everybody knows, I'm a good girl and never drink. But I thought "the world's ending and here's me all clueless." So I had a little wine...​​_Ama, me volví adicta al perreo  Actualización : Ya soy niña bien._​Mum, I got hooked on lap dancing  Update: I found Jesus now.​


----------



## gato radioso

S.V. said:


> Algunos ejemplos por ahí ("soy niña bien" site:twitter.com).
> 
> _—¿Cogemos? —No, s__oy niña bien._​"Wanna fuck?" "Sorry, I'm a nice Christian girl."​​_Como todos saben, soy niña bien y no tomo. Pero me dije "se va a acabar el mundo y yo aquí ni enterada". Así que tomé un poco de vino_ [...]​As everybody knows, I'm a good girl and never drink. But I thought "the world's ending and here's me all clueless." So I had a little wine...​​_Ama, me volví adicta al perreo  Actualización : Ya soy niña bien._​Mum, I got hooked on lap dancing  Update: I found Jesus now.​


Por estes lados, en estos ejemplos diríamos "_niña buena_", es decir, una chica que no tiene vicios y cuyas costumbres son sanas. Sólo cuando se refiere a una niña de un status social alto y que tiene fama en su entorno de ser de una familia muy acomodada se diría "_bien_", pero supongo que en México los usos pueden ser distintos.


----------



## S.V.

gato radioso said:


> "niña buena"


También me parece 'lógico', claro. 

I'd guess there was a 'semantic' jump: _¿No has visto a todos esos niños bien con coche, tú, Memo? ¿A poco tú y yo les vamos a hacer competencia?_ (Fuentes 1958). As 'lower morals' are associated with a ZIP code_._ And by the time a teen girl uses it now, it's a vague 'good girl'.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí, de los significados originales se han generado otros que mantienen una relación cercana o lejana. A veces "~bien" es "decente"; otras veces es "no hago/no hace esas cosas". Y también existe como expresión humorística juvenil, parecido al de las mujeres adultas "yo soy una reina" ("merezco"/"no necesito hacer eso"/"tengo-me doy mi lugar", etc.) En este sentido cualquier joven, de cualquier estatus social o características podría autonombrarse "~bien", incluso como una versión seria de la versión humorística, sin tener como referencia el original clasista (esta pérdida del humor pasa mucho con el "reina").


----------



## Ruben Duenas

fenixpollo said:


> There is a commercial running on Spanish-language TV in the US that advertises a feminine hygiene product with the tagline “el de las niñas bien.”
> 
> I’m confused because the WR dictionary gives “rich kid” as the translation of niño bien, and I don’t think “the one that the rich kids use” is a particularly attractive or catchy product slogan.
> Can someone enlighten me as to the usage of the phrase in this context?


I know the commercial, it's from my country. Even when the expression is not grammarly correct it's something cultural and it means well-behaved girls (about morallity)
Being specific it's a comercial of a treatment for vaginal infection that was believed to be transmitted sexually, but proved that could be caused by many other factors. That why it says it's for the niñas bien, cause they didn't necessarily stopped being niñas bien when they got the infection. (weird, but it is the cultural background) I hope it clarifies the doubt.


----------



## Richard Dick

Ruben Duenas said:


> I know the commercial, it's from my country. Even when the expression is not grammarly correct it's something cultural and it means well-behaved girls (about morallity)
> Being specific it's a comercial of a treatment for vaginal infection that was believed to be transmitted sexually, but proved that could be caused by many other factors. That why it says it's for the niñas bien, cause they didn't necessarily stopped being niñas bien when they got the infection. (weird, but it is the cultural background) I hope it clarifies the doubt.


So-so.

Se trata de que "las niñas bien" se infectan (es natural), sin tener relaciones sexuales.


----------



## OtroLencho

Ruben Duenas said:


> I know the commercial, it's from my country



Which country is that?  (It's helpful to include that information in your profile so that we automatically have an idea of your regional dialect.)


----------



## Kaoss

En mi experiencia y mi uso (España) la expresión "niño/a bien" tiene más connotaciones de clase social que de moralidad. Un niño bien es el de buena familia (buena: de clase media-alta y con solera) y es una expresión ligeramente peyorativa. Casi nadie se autocalificaría como niño bien... Por eso el anuncio me resulta muy chocante, en especial cuando anuncia un producto farmacéutico.


----------



## Richard Dick

Kaoss said:


> En mi experiencia y mi uso (España) la expresión "niño/a bien" tiene más connotaciones de clase social que de moralidad. Un niño bien es el de buena familia (buena: de clase media-alta y con solera) y es una expresión ligeramente peyorativa. Casi nadie se autocalificaría como niño bien... Por eso el anuncio me resulta muy chocante, en especial cuando anuncia un producto farmacéutico.


El comercial es de México, nadamás.


----------



## Magazine

¿De dónde es el anuncio?

_Niña bien_ en España (sobre todo en Madrid) es una chica  de clase social alta. También llamadas _pijas.

El anuncio es rarito, parece que solo las chicas esas se lavan...en fin, para qué hablar...  _


----------



## GeremiasL

Richard Dick said:


> Niño/niña bien, en el contexto de puritano/a, inocente y de muy buena familia (clase media a alta). Pero el anuncio no es el caso.
> 
> 
> 
> Yo digo que se refiere a las que se cuidan y no andan enfermandose vía sexo sin protección.
> 
> *Todavía son "niñas bien" y no de la calle.


Opino igual que vos Richie! Creo que donde apunta esta propaganda es al "Niñas Bien" en el sentido de mujeres que cuidan de su higiene y no al de estatus social o económico, de por si se nota que esta mal usado el termino.


----------



## fenixpollo

Magazine said:


> ¿De dónde es el anuncio?
> 
> _Niña bien_ en España (sobre todo en Madrid) es una chica  de clase social alta. También llamadas _pijas.
> 
> El anuncio es rarito, parece que solo las chicas esas se lavan...en fin, para qué hablar... _


El producto es de México. No creo que tenga nada que ver con la clase social. Por eso preguntaba. Igual que GeremiasL, pienso que la razón la llevan los foreros que han dicho que se trata de algunas actitudes anticuadas acerca de la actividad sexual y las infecciones vaginales.


----------



## gato radioso

Bueno, la ambiguedad, la polisemia... son recursos típicos del lenguaje publicitario.
Se trata de impactar, de buscar notoriedad... no de informar denotativamente sobre un hecho.


----------



## Rocko!

fenixpollo said:


> El producto es de México. No creo que tenga nada que ver con la clase social. Por eso preguntaba. Igual que GeremiasL, pienso que la razón la llevan los foreros que han dicho que se trata de algunas actitudes anticuadas acerca de la actividad sexual y las infecciones vaginales.


Interesante.
Acto 1:
"Soy niña bien, me da vergüenza ir a comprar este tipo de productos en la farmacia porque la persona que atiende va a pensar que soy una adolescente promiscua, una tipa cualquiera".
Acto 2:
"Qué bueno que ya existe un medicamento de este tipo para niñas bien como yo; ya no me dará vergüenza pedirlo al farmacéutico".

(el farmacéutico nunca piensa nada de nada, solo vende y ya, la publicidad va dirigida a resolver los pensamientos de las compradoras respecto a cómo las podrían percibir)


----------

